# Beasley is the pick!!!



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Now lets keep him!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'd better freakin keep him!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol was just about to say that, cross your fingers you keep him now


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Good pick. Heat should definitely keep him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All reports today have been that we're keeping him.

Just look at what Riley asked for from Memphis- Gay, Conley and the #5 pick. Its gonna take a pretty big deal, if they even are looking for deals.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*crosses fingers*

I shotgun the Beasley Fan Club if we keep!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beas-nuts baby!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RIley was on the ESPN draft show. He said that Chet Camerer, Randy Pfund and Adam Simon wouldnt let him pass up on Beasley. Same guys that wouldnt let him pass up on Wade :yes:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, some Riles didnt try to say that he wanted him from the start, but he somewhat actually addmitted that he had questioned him.. Can anyone digitally do a pic with the Beast in a Heat Uni


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

After what Pat said on ESPN, I'm pretty sure we're keeping him. ****ing awesome.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya hes a keeper..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yep, by the sounds of it they were only considering trades if Mayo slipped, which he didnt

looks like we're due for a binge drink BG haha


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we got that jigga Beezzzy..He's a beast he's a dawg and now he's the leagues problem ok your a goon but whats a goon to a gooblin..THE BEAST IS IN MIAMI!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well that puts to an end a good few months of speculation.. Beasley's a Miami Heatian!!

And wow at Riley asking Memphis for Gay + Conley + #5. What a G.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets get drunk Av! :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coach Spoelstra on the Heat draft show.

"We got the guy we wanted. We're excited" :yay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Riles quote *probably old now but I dont hear what you guys do *

''I don't think there was any question on our part,'' Riley added. ``We love Michael. He's an incredible athlete. He's a great scorer. I don't even want to get into talking with you about the numbers we've analyzed. They're really off the charts. He's a young player, we hope that he matures real quickly and we feel like we have the infrastructure and the organization down here to help him do that.''


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

According to Chad Ford we may still make a trade..


> It's been a wild ride getting to this pick. Beasley may be the most NBA-ready and talented player in the draft, but it seems as though the Heat had to be talked into drafting him. Even now, some NBA observers still believe that the Heat will continue to explore trades over the next few days and weeks. I think they should keep Beasley. He is such an explosive, versatile scorer, and an excellent rebounder. And I think he's going to play with a chip on his shoulder to prove everyone wrong.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/round?draftyear=2008
I dont see use trading him but i gues you never know


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It doesnt sound likely, but anything can happen.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Not this ****ing **** again. ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont want to hear or see Chad Ford until the next draft. He was the worst one when it came to making up different trades every day.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He talks a ton of crap huh?

Spoelstra and Riley both seem very happy to add Beasley, said the picks to keep...that means no trades, Chad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was just the worst when it came to random trade proposals.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I dont want to hear or see Chad Ford until the next draft. He was the worst one when it came to making up different trades every day.


:rofl:


Yea its unlikely we trade Beasley now. Lets hope he rocks the league as a rookie!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is just like 2003 all over again. Heat talking about a bunch of guys, saying they might trade the pick, and then nabbing my guy....only this time, we picked ahead of you guys.

It just isn't fair that a team can get Michael Beasley this late in the draft. 

John Paxson had an easy job. Take Michael Beasley. He is everything we've been looking for, and completes the roster, and no trades have to be made if he doesn't want to. Then Miami would be stuck with an incompatible Rose/Wade combo. 

Now we have to go through Wade/Beasley every freaking year to get to the finals.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** Chad Ford. I'm so freaking happy, guys, we got B-Easy!



> Riles quote *probably old now but I dont hear what you guys do *
> 
> ''I don't think there was any question on our part,'' Riley added. ``We love Michael. He's an incredible athlete. He's a great scorer. I don't even want to get into talking with you about the numbers we've analyzed. They're really off the charts. He's a young player, we hope that he matures real quickly and we feel like we have the infrastructure and the organization down here to help him do that.''


I think that silences the trade rumours.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry BG7 - I got my man 

Wade/Marion/Beasley is a hell of a combo. This team will be back next year.

Beasley will be ROY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some quotes by Riley and Coach Spo



> "In my mind, and in our mind, there was no question we feel he was the best talent in the draft," Heat President Pat Riley said. "It's not important whether he's the best fit."
> 
> After weeks of over-the-top trade speculation, Riley said he took Beasley to keep Beasley.
> 
> "What's unique about him is he really is a competitor on the court," coach Erik Spoelstra said. "You put him between those lines, he's going after it."





> That included the temptations to trade down for a lesser pick in a package that included veteran talent. That speculation was heightened earlier this week, when the team brought in Southern Cal guard O.J. Mayo and Arizona guard Jerryd Bayless for workouts. Among the veterans linked to the Heat were Grizzlies forward Mike Miller, Sonics forward Chris Wilcox and Clippers forward Elton Brand.
> 
> "But, in the end, Randy Pfund and Chet Kammerer and Adam Simon, the people who I listen to about personnel more than anybody else, got me in a room and made sure that Mr. Beasley was going to be part of the Miami Heat," Riley said of his personnel advisors. "I don't think there was any question on our part. We love Michael. He's an incredible athlete. He's a great scorer."





> As for the Beasley decision, Spoelstra, about to start his first season as coach, said that was the night's easy part.
> 
> "In the last couple of days," he said, "we felt very comfortable if he was available."





> The boisterous crowd at the team's draft party roared its approval upon Beasley's selection.
> 
> Riley said work remains.
> 
> "We needed a lot of holes filled and we still do," he said, acknowledging he bypassed a trade that would have cost Beasley at the gain of rounding out his lineup with two starters.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> This is just like 2003 all over again. Heat talking about a bunch of guys, saying they might trade the pick, and then nabbing my guy....only this time, we picked ahead of you guys.
> 
> It just isn't fair that a team can get Michael Beasley this late in the draft.
> 
> ...


It'll definately be interesting. The Heat and Bulls were already rivals - now add Rose (CHI) + Beasley (MIA) to the mix.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to hear. Our guys must be thrilled to get Beasley on this team - he's such a talent. He'll be atleast a 15/9 guy next year, straight away. At the very least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> We'll have more tomorrow. The Heat is set to introduce Beasley Friday afternoon press conference and perhaps Jackson and Chalmers too.


Cant wait. I wonder if the ESPN cameras are still following him around? They said it was a 10 part series and they're only on part 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats gonna be a great press conference tomorrow (my birthday! - what a present!).

Sidenote: Im really stoked we got Chalmers also. Hes ready to play - he should provide us with a good defender and shooter off the bench or starting. Hes a great pickup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday BG :cheers:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cheers mate :cheers:

Since December I just had this weird feeling we were gonna get Beasley. We had some scary moments over the past month, but its weird how those inklings sometimes just come true.

This is a huge day for the franchise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> New Heat coach Erik Spoelstra raved about Beasley, and tried to end any speculation the team would try to trade Beasley.
> 
> ''For the last four or five weeks, we decided it was him,'' Spoelstra told reporters in Miami. ``In the last couple of days, we were confident it was him. Michael was picked by us to play for the Heat.''
> 
> ...


On this page there's video from the Draft party at the arena with the reaction of the crowd when David Stern called out Beasley as our draft pick

http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/584722.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just adding to that:

Spoelstra insisted that the Heat drafted Beasley with a plan to keep him.

"Michael is definitely picked to play for the Heat," Spoelstra said.

Added Riley, who saw Beasley play in person three times this past season and interviewed him at least twice in recent weeks: "He's not in play."


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> Just adding to that:
> 
> Spoelstra insisted that the Heat drafted Beasley with a plan to keep him.
> 
> ...


What does this part mean?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meaning Riley's refusing to put him on the table to be traded.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, I see. Good to hear support from the team and staff.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> He even pulled a few pranks on draft day, his mother said. During a luncheon with league commissioner David Stern, Beasley poured hot sauce on his 4-year-old sister's food.


HE DID WHAT?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> HE DID WHAT?!?!?! :lol:


Yeah, here's a little more on that


> He put hot sauce in his 4-year-old sister's meal at a Thursday luncheon with NBA Commissioner David Stern. And then laughed when her mouth turned to broil. And his mom couldn't reprimand him because, well, "it was a dignified affair," she said.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That seems...kind of...mean. :sad:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He was just lettin Stern kno he ain't the brother to mess with. :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^Beasley is gangsta


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira Winderman will be on with Joe Rose at 7:15 AM this morning which is 2 hours from now

http://wqam.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley will be on with Sid Rosenberg at 9:00 AM

http://790theticket.com/

Spoelstra was on with Jon Zazlow right after the Heat picked Beasley. Here's the link to hear that interview

http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...ow-spoelstra.mp3&show=The Zaslow Show&id=5047


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This would've been the perfect draft if the Blazers wouldn't have raped the Pacers. WTF was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Ira Winderman will be on with Joe Rose at 7:15 AM this morning which is 2 hours from now
> 
> http://wqam.com


Ira thinks Marion has played his last game for Miami. He thinks they'll look to trade him for a PG or C. If they dont find a trade partner by the season then he can see Spoelstra using a lineup that would include Marion/Beasley/UD.

Likes the Chalmers pickup. He was the best defensive PG in the draft. He'll make the team.

Thinks Beasley will average around 18 and 10. He cant see how Beasley doesnt put up big numbers.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

#1 - Woooot Beasley!


#2 - What the hell is up with that new Heat logo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Riley will be on with Sid Rosenberg at 9:00 AM
> 
> http://790theticket.com/
> 
> ...


Riley is gonna be on with Sid in a couple of minutes


sknydave said:


> #1 - Woooot Beasley!
> 
> 
> #2 - What the hell is up with that new Heat logo?


That's the new secondary Heat logo.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

with all this heat talk and Riley being on these radio shows I almost feel like we won a championship


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley's on right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Riley's on right now...


He said it was a great night last night. That they feel like they won the lottery last night. They stayed in the building until 2:30 in the morning.

He says its absolutely wrong to say he wasn't happy last night. It was a forgone conclusion that they were taking Beasley. They were more surprised to be able to get Chalmers since they knew they were gonna get Beasley. 

They only brought in Bayless and Mayo just in case they moved down and that it was gonna take a lot for that to happen. They had opportunities to multiply that #2 pick for 3 or 4 or 5 different players and they chose not to. 

The never wavered in taking Beasley. the consensus all along was they were gonna take Beasley. His guys all wanted Beasley.

He expects both Marion and UD to be on the opening day roster. He could see UD playing at the 5.

Says Chalmers is a great defender and has a great outside shot. They had him rated very high. They talked about moving into around 19, and were looking to buy one for 3 million, but no one wanted to sell it. Then Chalmers kept slipping and they were able to make a deal for him. They were very happy to get him.

They're gonna attack the market for a PG. They'll talk with Jason Williams to see where he's at. Says Banks is the starter right now. Thinks they'll be a number of PGs out there.

Says Spo is gonna bring an old school mentality with a contemporary approach. Says the players respect him. Thinks he'll open up the offense more than he did.

He requested they play "long time coming" by Springsteen, in honor of Michael Beasley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He said it was a great night last night. That they feel like they won the lottery last night. They stayed in the building until 2:30 in the morning.
> 
> He says its absolutely wrong to say he wasn't happy last night. It was a forgone conclusion that they were taking Beasley. They were more surprised to be able to get Chalmers since they knew they were gonna get Beasley.
> 
> ...


Awesome.

Riley is a god, Chalmers could definitely be a good player for us, looks good. I can't believe it guys, we pretty much won the draft!!! 

Good to hear Spo is respected, can work with his players. I don't think we should resign JWill, find someone else in the market. UD at 5 is interesting, but there's so many mismatches to come from Marion and B-Easy, it doesn't matter that much, should still try and snap up a center though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that Riley interview from this morning

http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...27-08.mp3&show=The Sid Rosenberg Show&id=5048


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Beast is having a press conf rightnow with the heat, jsut started..
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/12261/300_nba-heat_060920.asx


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the audio sucks! cant hear!

edit: it got better. DW thanx for the link


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BEAST! I wasn't around a tv last night, so when I found out that we took B-Easy, I was HYPED!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

iam so ready for next season.

Beas-nuts is so soft spoken. i can fall alseep if he speaks longer than 2 minutes. lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya he seemed kinda laid back..Man I was hoping they'd unvail his jersey, and his number and everything..DARN

BTW: Interesting note, he actually write with his right hand..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He had the number 88 Heat ball, would that possibly be his number?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone over the next couple days needs to pull him to the side and give him the "make sure noone shoves Wade on the court and take a bullet for him if necessary" talk. Maybe we can call Posey and let him explain.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

#1 said:


> He had the number 88 Heat ball, would that possibly be his number?


Naw dont think so, b/c Rose had a 66, and i hightly doubt hes goin gto be 66..Idk why they did those? Oh wait now that I think about it probably when the franchise first started..Heat '88..We're the bulls first started in 66..That would stink if Beasley was 88 gosh


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

#1 said:


> He had the number 88 Heat ball, would that possibly be his number?



No. It was a basketball. If it was a jersey, then maybe. But a basketball would take way too long to make to have that picture taken.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We need to get on the phone with Golden State. I think we have a chance at Baron Davis, and I atleast don't want him in the East.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baron would be awesome on this team.

Barron wont be back, so Beasley will more than likely be #30.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Baron would be awesome on this team.
> 
> Barron wont be back, so Beasley will more than likely be #30.


But... 

Barron > Beasley + Baron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh dont get me wrong, Barron would be back - however, he declined our max contract offer. He wanted Rileys office...tough break Riles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spoelstra was on with Joe Rose this morning
http://wqam.com/podcast/Erik Spoelstra with Big Dog 6-27.mp3

And Riles was on with Jim Mandich and Dan Lebatard this afternoon

Riles interview with Mandich
http://wqam.com/podcast/patrileywjim0627.mp3

Riles interview with LeBatard
http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...w=The Dan Le Batard Show with Stugotz&id=5052


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A couple of things from those interviews that I found interesting. 

Spo said that Beasley had the biggest hands they've ever measured.

And that the biggest BS he heard throughout the process was the rumors of Wade being shopped.

Riles had Chalmers rated the 12th best prospect in the draft. Spo said he's 6-1 with a 6-8 wingspan.

Spo said he expects Beasley, Chalmers, DQ and Lasme to all play in the Orlando Summer League with starts practice next wednesday.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great news, all of it. Can't wait for next season!!

Beasley's playing in Summer League? Should be good. They don't show Orlando games online do they?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Great news, all of it. Can't wait for next season!!
> 
> Beasley's playing in Summer League? Should be good. They don't show Orlando games online do they?


I think the 1st game is against the Bulls so that should be fun with Beasley and Rose playing.

All the Orlando Summer league games are streamed online on the Magic's website.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Beasley Passes First Test*
> 
> New Heat forward and co-face of the franchise Michael Beasley said all of the right things during his introductory press conference on the floor at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> ...


Link

I hope the press conference gets put online soon. I missed it but I have seen clips and I saw where they gave him the Shaq treatment with having the press conference on the court with the back drop being the lowered scoreboard that had his face and name on it, and over 150 members of the organization there in the stands, giving him a standing ovation. I'd be a little nervous too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I think the 1st game is against the Bulls so that should be fun with Beasley and Rose playing.
> 
> All the Orlando Summer league games are streamed online on the Magic's website.


Definately.

Ah k, I always thought the Orlando Summer League games were never streamed.. Thanks, when do summer league's start do you kno?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The first game is Miami vs Chicago and it starts Monday, July 7th.

Russell Westbrook, Brook Lopez and Chris Douglas-Roberts, Brandon Rush and Roy Hibbert and Courtney Lee, all 1st rd picks, will also be playing in Orlando.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, you know everything..

Good to hear, can't wait for more Beasley news.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I actually just read all of that from this blog I saw 



> *Would You Come Watch Rose vs. Beasley In Orlando?*
> 
> If I told you that I could arrange games featuring a veritable Who's Who of this past NBA Draft in Orlando --- with Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley being the headliners --- would you attend?
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Wouldn't ESPN be interested in carrying something like that --- I mean, instead of World's Strongest Man re-runs?



So true.. Seriously, you know how many times I've heard _"Now it's time for another.. World's Strongest Man minute!"_


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That'd be good to watch Beasley and Rose against each other in Heat/Chicago jerseys. Be interesting for me to see Chalmers for the first time too. I think we all knew this anywayy, but it's nice to see him confirm that the Wade trade rumours were BS, why we'd trade our best player is beyond me.

Just saw this on the Heat site...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://media.miamiherald.com/static/media/flvplayer_embedded.swf?file=http://media.miamiherald.com/smedia/2008/06/27/21/BeasleyCD.source.prod_affiliate.56.flv&autostart=false"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://media.miamiherald.com/static/media/flvplayer_embedded.swf?file=http://media.miamiherald.com/smedia/2008/06/27/21/BeasleyCD.source.prod_affiliate.56.flv&autostart=false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley was on with Jason Jackson earlier today. Here's the link

http://wqam.com/index.php?page=615

Here's the Press conference
http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

are they found to play the game on nbatv? I really want to watch summer league..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Summer League will be good. We should have a good team with Chalmers, Cook and Beasley in the side.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> are they found to play the game on nbatv? I really want to watch summer league..


No, but the Vegas summer league games usually are.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Summer League games are broadcast online on nba.com - the announcers are hilarious. Sometimes the feed sucks, and its more-or-less a scouting angle tape from the bleachers, but it gets the job done if you really want to see the games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting stuff from Randy Pfund who was on with Big O this morning. He was asked about what he thought of all the talk pre-draft about how Miami supposedly felt about Beasley. 

He said that just like in '02, they knew Caron was slipping in the draft and that it would have been very natural to want to bring him in for a workout that year to see why he was slipping but decided not to and that if he was gonna slide, they were gonna let him slide right in their laps at #10.

Pfund said that this year was a little similar to that because they liked Beasley and it looked like Chicago was leaning toward taking Rose, and they didnt want to step in and say anything that would affect Chicago's thinking, so they played it right down to the end in terms of working out other players and he knows that created quite a buzz about them supposedly not being interested in Beasley, which was not the fact at all. 

They were just doing their due diligence but that it ended up working out in their favor because everyone was reading into that thinking they had questions about Beasley and he said that there were a lot of days where he wanted to pick up the phone and say trust me we will pick this guy, but that wouldnt make sense to do and it could have changed Chicago's thinking if they thought Miami was so sure about Beasley. He said from their standpoint it worked out very well.

Here's the link to that entire interview

http://wqam.com/index.php?page=347


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Very interesting. ^

I can definitely see the logic, but it's a very risky tactic, since it was 50/50, and we'd have been disappointed with Rose.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

In retrospect, I would have been pretty disappointed with Rose. Wow...I'd never thought I 'd say something like that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What time are the games I start summer classes tomorrow so I'll probably miss them unless they store them on the site so I can watch them later


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade talks about Beasley, the Heat's recent struggles, and the Olympics

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3466046"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3466046" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting that dude, was a good listen.

Thats the first ive heard of Wade commenting on Beasley - he sounds happy with the pick and ready to get to work with our new addition.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Beasley is a good pick but I hope he doesnt dissappoint when faced with the lights and skin of South Beach. I know that if OJ fell to Memphis at 5, Beasley would have been traded. But I am excited about the Heat this year, can't wait for my season tickets to arrive. Our focus is ditching Marion for someone worth while.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Reef your getting season tix? Lucky you, my season tix is getting league pass, last year I got LP and it went to complete waste. I'm excited to get it this year again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill be buying a few games a month most likely...if I could watch em all, I would.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Ill be buying a few games a month most likely...if I could watch em all, I would.


What do you mean youll buy a few games?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I might also get League Pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley wants to wear # 30. I heard that on one of the local sports show last night.

So if Barron does come back, he might get a nice sized paycheck for that number.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More on Beasley and Chalmers from Wade


> The weekend started off pretty good for me before I even got to Vegas. On Thursday night the Miami Heat got the opportunity to select Michael Beasley in the (NBA) draft. There was a lot of chatter going around that we didn't want Michael Beasley, but that wasn't it at all. Being the second pick, you have to sort out all your options. But at the end of the day, our option was to get the best player in the draft and Michael Beasley was the best player. And we also got a national champion in Mario Chalmers. I'm going to go out on a limb and say we got an A-plus in the draft and we're building.
> 
> Now we're going to out in free agency to see what we can find.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What do you mean youll buy a few games?



Pontel - its a sports website where you can buy games from. Every month ill probably buy a handful of our best games and keep them. 

No doubt that Beasley wants his #30 - depends if Barron will be back and if he wants to relinquish it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Grizzlies tried everything they could do to get Beasley



> Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley acknowledged a strong pre-draft push to pry No. 2 pick Michael Beasley away from the Heat, before dealing for Mayo.
> 
> "We did everything we could," he told Memphis' Commercial Appeal. "I'd be a liar if I didn't say we tried everything we could to originally get Beasley."


Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's kid act hurts only himself

First negative words I've read about Beasley, but they're from an un-named source.



> This man wishes it weren’t so, but he isn’t a believer that Beasley has it within him to push past his clown act and embrace the burden of professionalism.
> 
> “He’ll never grow up,” he said. “I doubt Michael is ever going to get it.”


The guy seems to just dislike Beasley altogether, so I'd take it for what its worth, not much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Each to their own. Some people will like him for it, some wont. Thats what happens when you put yourself out there like Beasley does.

Aslong as he doesnt do anything stupid off the court and performs on it - im happy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Beasley's kid act hurts only himself
> 
> First negative words I've read about Beasley, but they're from an un-named source.
> 
> ...


Well these say it all. Forget childish behavior from high school between the ages of 14-18, look at what he does on the court...


> “He gave you 33 games of great consistency. I mean, he gave you 33 games of kick-*** numbers. It’s not like they all came at the end of the year. These were Kevin Durant numbers out of him.





> “How does Miami pass on him? Well, I want to know how does Chicago pass on him?”


We didnt. Thankfully.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> Beasley's kid act hurts only himself
> 
> First negative words I've read about Beasley, but they're from an un-named source.
> 
> ...


Like other big personalities, eg. Shaq, Arenas, they'll always be those who hate him for it.. Like you said, take it for what its worth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is up for the Best Male College Athlete Award at the ESPY's.

He's up against Tim Tebow and Tyler Hansbrough.

http://promo.espn.go.com/espn/specialsection/espys2008/#/voting/bestmalecollegeathlete/


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

He should win that hands down.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got to root for Tebow for that award.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, if the ESPN guys are still in fresh love with Tebow, Beasley will get the Darren McFadden treatment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the reaction of the crowd from the Heat's draft party at the AAA

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ZScbgGRP78&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ZScbgGRP78&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If there was a best dressed award for draft night, i'd have to give it too Mayo..thats one of the reasons why Dwyane And MAyo probably got along so well, they both got good style..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks liek Beasley officaly chooses #30...









Oh i cannot wait ot see the season start, just seeing that jerseymakes me want to watch some HEat basketball! BTW this is off of heat.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good! Cant wait to see him wearing that jersey.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Looks good! Cant wait to see him wearing that jersey.


I guess all those jokes about Earl Barron being good and all came from the numer 30. We all saw the 30, who knew one year later we'd have the Beast in that jersey..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Red Baron no more! This is a sad day...followed my an awesome day as we have The Beast in MIA rockin #30!

Anyone got ne pics of Beasley holding up our jersey or in our jersey or anything?

First 'somewhat' look:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are some from draft day and the Miami press conference. They're the 08 jersey though.

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...&family=editorial&p=michael beasley&src=quick

http://www.miamiherald.com/902/gallery/586244.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks man 

Sucks that every other team has seen their pick in their teams gear but us! We didnt even get to see any workouts for our pick


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, looks like we pick up Beasley and lose Baron. Lateral move at best.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Eh, good Barron. I honestly think he mistook John Rambo as a documentary and is currently trying to one up Rambo in Burma. It wasn't a typhoon or anything that hit Burma, it was Earl Barron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sucks that every other team has seen their pick in their teams gear but us! We didnt even get to see any workouts for our pick


Tomorrow we'll see him in a Heat practice jersey. I guess that's good enough for now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thatll do for now, but we want promo shots! 

Lookin forward to media day then, I guess.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Rose To Attend Court Hearing For Speeding*



> Derrick Rose, the No. 1 draft choice of the Chicago Bulls and the NBA, will step into a Kane County court to face charges of driving more than 100 m.p.h. on the Reagan Tollway, his attorney said Tuesday.
> 
> Rose, 19, who live in Chicago's West Englewood community, was driving a 2008 Land Rover on April 29 when he was stopped at 2:58 a.m. about a mile west of Illinois Highway 47 for allegedly going 106 m.p.h. in a 65-m.p.h. zone, according to Kane County court records. He is scheduled to appear in court July 11.
> 
> ...


LINK


And they said Beasley was the bad one.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing when I read that article 

Shame on you associated press, SHAME!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Just imagine if it were Beasley the one who got the ticket....media woulda overblown it like crazy..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> It has been a whirlwind of activity for Beasley since the days leading up to last Thursday's draft. Beasley's representatives have since closed endorsement deals with three trading-card companies, two video-game companies and a sports-drink manufacturer. A shoe deal could be completed in days.
> 
> There also is a chance Beasley could join a team of young NBA players selected to practice against the U.S. national team as it prepares for next month's Beijing Olympics.
> 
> For the next several weeks, it's all about growing acclimated with the Heat for Beasley, who returned to Miami after a weekend in his hometown near Washington. That process begins Wednesday, when Beasley puts on his NBA practice jersey for the first time


Link

That would be great if Beasley got the chance to practice against the Olympic team and against Bosh, Boozer and Howard.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Link
> 
> That would be great if Beasley got the chance to practice against the Olympic team and against Bosh, Boozer and Howard.


As of this moment, Rose is the only rookie on that team, but I think they are going to add beasley as well.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Jace said:


> Beasley's kid act hurts only himself
> 
> First negative words I've read about Beasley, but they're from an un-named source.
> 
> The guy seems to just dislike Beasley altogether, so I'd take it for what its worth, not much.


"an earnest and independent mind"... such a serious and reliable opinion that he can't stand behind it with hid own name... i smell a rat


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Rose To Attend Court Hearing For Speeding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm... so that happened around 01May... very interesting how the media works, (or doesn't work) huh?


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Link
> 
> That would be great if Beasley got the chance to practice against the Olympic team and against Bosh, Boozer and Howard.


THAT would be the video to get hold of to see b-easy's nba potential and immediate impact


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Howard might give Beasley some ciggaweed, though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: at Rose speeding. 

I'd love to see videos of B-Easy vs. Bosh, Booz and Howard, just to see how he'd fare against them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Howard might give Beasley some ciggaweed, though.


Dwight Howard, not Josh Howard


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Rose To Attend Court Hearing For Speeding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, isnt Beasley notorious off the court?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> _With the No. 2 overall pick of the 2008 NBA Draft, the Miami HEAT selected Michael Beasley out of KansasStateUniversity. During his lone season at KansasState, Beasley led the NCAA Division I in rebounding (12.4 rpg) and ranked third in scoring (26.2 ppg). Following his introductory press conference, HEAT Insider sat down with Beasley for this exclusive interview:
> _
> *HEAT Insider: For HEAT fans who may not be familiar with you or your game, can you tell them a little about yourself both on and off the court?*
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> HI: *You’re in a very style conscious city.* You have two very stylish teammates in Wade and Marion. How’s your style? Do you think of yourself as fashionable?



^what a way to compound the Miami stereotype.

so all he knows of the city is Bad Boys2 and Scarface...i hope he doesnt think we all have cuban accents and deal drugs. lol

..and good luck keeping him off Miami Beach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> ^what a way to compound the Miami stereotype.
> 
> so all he knows of the city is Bad Boys2 and Scarface...i hope he doesnt think we all have cuban accents and deal drugs. lol


We don't?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Beasley leaves first Miami Heat practice early*
> 
> 
> Michael Beasley's Miami Heat debut was cut short when the No. 2 pick in last week's NBA Draft was sidelined by an elbow to the chest just over a half hour into the team's first practice at summer camp.
> ...


Link

Hopefully he's back for the 2nd practice later tonight.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

how bad can an elbow to the chest be?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Vivaldi said:


> how bad can an elbow to the chest be?


Spoelstra said it was something mild, but
they still took him off practice as a precaution.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Vivaldi said:


> how bad can an elbow to the chest be?



Let Anthony Washington elbow you in the chest and report back?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its the first practice, so im sure they just sat him out for precautionary reasons. I assume he'd be there for the evening practice, ready to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Bad Day For Beasley*
> 
> Rough start for Heat rookie forward Michael Beasley.
> 
> ...


Link

Damn Beasley, you better get back to Wade quick :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Beasley has everyone and their mother calling him 24/7 right now.

Im sure it was nothing personal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha - dont go pissin off the franchise Beasley, or you wont see the rock 

Its all good, im sure it wasnt intentional.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya like you all said, the guy almost over did it in teh article.. Although if Beasley did get the message that's kind of irresponsible of him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news


> Beasley was not made available for comment. But he is expected to practice Thursday.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man - when are we gonna make him available to comment and get some god damn promo pics! I wanna see the Beast in the Heat jersey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unfortunately, by the time the media was allowed to go in and watch the practice and speak to some of the players, Beasley was already gone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tactically planned by Riles no doubt. Hows an Aussie sposed to get his Heat fix?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So far, Rose is a head-case and Beasley is injury-prone.. nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Btw, is Anthony Washington on our Summer League roster or something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Update on Beasley



> *Update on Michael Beasley’s injury*
> 
> Spoke with Joel Bell, Mike’s agent, this morning.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow this is not a great start at all. I hope this isnt a sign of things to come. The elbow must of hit a spot that was unlucky and caused this freak injury. Atleast it seems taht it's nothing serious.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Rose To Attend Court Hearing For Speeding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Rose's and Bulls sake, atleast he wasn't drunk or anyting. That's the key thing. Supposidly Rose is a really good guy though. There's a story about him coming from teh poor and stuff that they were talking about on PTI, but i didnt hear it..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Michael Beasley returns to Miami Heat practice*
> 
> MIAMI - After an elbow to the chest sidelined first-round draft choice Michael Beasley for almost all of the first day of the Miami Heat's summer camp, the No. 2 pick out of Kansas State was back on the court today at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool, i wish they said whether he went at full speed or if they held him back from some contact or anything. Also wish they updated us on how he did


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hairline fracture of the sternum? ouch...

We should cut this Washington kid for messing with the second in line!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"non-contact drills"


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe Washington can be a big-man version of James Posey vs the Bulls..? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He'd be good for a few Coathangers and shoulder charges per game, not much else :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This page has the whole Mario Chalmers introductory press conference, 1st day practice highlights, an interview with Spo after practice, and an interview with DQ after practice

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]&cid=16


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

^ Thanks.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Washington is the type of guy we need to do some rugged defense on these sissy players Stern has been cropping to take over the Blood Sweat and Tears era in the NBA.


----------

